# Buying a used car in British Columbia



## muffback (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

I would be obliged if you could assist. I have a couple of questions about buying a used car from a dealer in BC. Looked online but it is confusing.

1. Price dealer is quoting does not include tax. Is the tax that needs to be paid 12% of price of the car?
2. Where do you pay that tax. To the dealer or when you register the car?
3. How do you register the car? Is this done at the dealership?
4. Does it need to be registered before insurance can be purchased?
5. Say the forecourt $10,000. How much less should you offer?
6. Any gotchas to watch for? I have the carproof and I am getting BCAA to do inspection before I buy.

Basically, if someone could provide me with an overview of the process that would be great. Used car dealers tend not to be the best people to ask this kind of thing.

Thanks
Gary


----------

